# Bank of Scotland plastic card



## Get N bet R (20 Feb 2006)

Hi all,

Recently applied for one of these cards with a view to transferring my existing credit card balance to new card, anyone have any feedback on how they have found BOS ? Also who long does the whole process take of opening up a new Credit card with them ?

Many thanks,


----------



## clipper1981 (20 Feb 2006)

Applied for this myself about 2 weeks ago and received the card the other day. When I reviewed the documentation sent out my new credit limit was 1/10th of the limit on my old card. On phoning customer service i was told there was no way of increasing this limit as it was computer generated! The new limit wasn't even enough to transfer over my existing balance which defeated the purpose of applying for the card.

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Get N bet R (20 Feb 2006)

Thanks for response, 

That's interesting, a Bank not throwing money at you  If they do something similar to me, I won't go ahead with the application. I guess there is always a catch to these supposed good deals..


----------



## demoivre (20 Feb 2006)

clipper1981 said:
			
		

> Applied for this myself about 2 weeks ago and received the card the other day. When I reviewed the documentation sent out my new credit limit was 1/10th of the limit on my old card. On phoning customer service i was told there was no way of increasing this limit as it was computer generated! The new limit wasn't even enough to transfer over my existing balance which defeated the purpose of applying for the card.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?



That was discussed in another thread here before . Just because you have a 5k limit , for example , with one card issuer doesn't mean you are going to get it from another - this is not unique to BOS afaik.


----------



## jake108 (22 Feb 2006)

clipper1981, I'm shocked that the limit was so low. I'm looking to transfer my balance over to BOS but am now having second thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## jmongan (6 Mar 2006)

Anyone know what the standard initial credit limit is for this cc?


----------



## demoivre (6 Mar 2006)

According to the T&C's in [broken link removed]

there isn't one - they will decide the limit on the basis of the application.


----------



## jmongan (6 Mar 2006)

Yes I am aware of this, just looking for personal feedback from ppl who have one!

tnx.


----------



## CCOVICH (6 Mar 2006)

Meaningless-unless you post details of your income, credit record, other debts etc. and find someone with roughly the same profile as yourself (who is willing to post details).


----------



## mimi rogers (6 Mar 2006)

A family member of mine applied for one of these cards last Friday. She included proof of address and a copy of her id with the application. For those of you that have one of these BoS cards, will she need to provide more documentation shortly or do you think that they have all they need? Also, how long does it take to get the card? She is thinking that it will take 4-6 weeks. I am guessing just 2. Everything was sent with the application rather than at a later date so would that shorten the length of time to get the card?

Mimi


----------



## mimi rogers (6 Mar 2006)

clipper1981 said:
			
		

> Applied for this myself about 2 weeks ago and received the card the other day. When I reviewed the documentation sent out my new credit limit was 1/10th of the limit on my old card. On phoning customer service i was told there was no way of increasing this limit as it was computer generated! The new limit wasn't even enough to transfer over my existing balance which defeated the purpose of applying for the card.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?


 
What documentation did you have to provide? It would be interesting to know. I am thinking that they'll want proof of savings, proof of loans and a load of other stuff too. Many thanks.

Mimi


----------



## Marion (6 Mar 2006)

They look for proof of ID (copy of passport or driver's licence)
3 most recent bank statements
Proof of address - utility bill, ESB or Phone bill.

Marion


----------



## mimi rogers (6 Mar 2006)

Marion said:
			
		

> They look for proof of ID (copy of passport or driver's license)
> 3 most recent bank statements
> Proof of address - utility bill, ESB or Phone bill.
> 
> Marion


 
What if you use a bank book and don't get statements? Thanks.

Mimi


----------



## Alex (7 Mar 2006)

from what i can tell you should still be able to get a statement. just contact your branch and ask can you have one.


----------



## Marion (7 Mar 2006)

This is a quote regarding the necessary documents from this [broken link removed]



> 1. Two originals from the following list:
> IMPORTANT: These documents must be ORIGINALS, NOT PHOTOCOPIES. They will be returned
> to you when the application is complete.
> 
> ...




Marion


----------



## mimi rogers (7 Mar 2006)

Thanks for the info Marion. I see that "3 most recent bank statements" are not necessary really. An applicant could always produce one utility bill and a motor insurance document along with their ID. That looks sufficient enough to me.

Mimi


----------



## bond-007 (7 Mar 2006)

I would be wary of sending them motor insurnace docs as you may be required to produce them within 10 days to a Garda station. It wouldn't cut any ice saying "I sent them off to apply for a Credit card".


----------



## mimi rogers (7 Mar 2006)

I see what you are saying. A tax cert then. It is on the list. I don't have a bank statement to hand, just a bank book.

Mimi


----------



## Judybaby73 (8 Mar 2006)

Holy Hell....I am trying to get my credit card under control! I applied last week to change over to Bank of Scotland in order to get the 0% for 6 months in the hope I could pay it off (Then I was thinking of changing to Tesco credit card after this.....anyone know anything about that??)
Anyway it must have been too good to be true because I filled in the simple application and thought "wow that was so easy". I didnt know until I read here that a) I will have to send more info and b) my credit limit with plastic will be crap!!!

Actually does anyone have an example of the credit limited on plastic? 

Notably when I rang bank of ireland (my existing bank) to tell them I would be leaving they advised said that I should ring credit card services to see if they could give me a better deal. When I did they suggested that I go for the Gold card (I have a UCC affinity card at mo) and that they would give me 0% for 6months on PURCHACES only. Then I got thinking .....bloody hell they are encouraging me to spend more now!!

Has anyone anything positive to say about bank of Scotland? I will go through with it if it doesn't entail that Im from filling and document sending for another month!

Thanks...rant over...Jude


----------



## mimi rogers (9 Mar 2006)

An application was posted to BoSI on Monday 6 March. So far they haven't responded. Does anyone know how long it takes for them to respond? Also how do they respond to an application? Is it by post or telephone? I am guessing that things should be faster these days.

Mimi


----------



## CCOVICH (9 Mar 2006)

You/they posted on 6 March and you/they are expecting a response by March 9?

I would imagine they will write to whoever to inform them if they have been accepted.


----------



## clipper1981 (9 Mar 2006)

They will first ring you to do some secuirty checks and a few days later you will receive your card followed on by your PIN.


----------



## mimi rogers (9 Mar 2006)

CCOVICH said:
			
		

> You/they posted on 6 March and you/they are expecting a response by March 9?
> 
> I would imagine they will write to whoever to inform them if they have been accepted.


 
People can get loan approval these days in a few minutes. Can't blame me for thinking a cc aplication could be just as quick.

Mimi


----------



## mimi rogers (9 Mar 2006)

clipper1981 said:
			
		

> They will first ring you to do some secuirty checks and a few days later you will receive your card followed on by your PIN.


 
Thank you. 

Mimi


----------



## mimi rogers (14 Mar 2006)

Bank of Scotland have gotten back and are looking for more info. I presume that's a good sign.

Mimi


----------



## Judybaby73 (15 Mar 2006)

mimi rogers said:
			
		

> Bank of Scotland have gotten back and are looking for more info. I presume that's a good sign.
> 
> Mimi


 
Can I ask what kind of info? I'm still waiting to hear about mine!


----------



## ribena (15 Mar 2006)

I applied for one on the internet about 3 weeks ago and didn't send any documentation.  I got a letter last week looking for an original bill & a photocopy of my passport or driving licence.  They said they had already confirmed one proof of address for me (I presume they did a credit check).  I posted what they were looking maybe on Thursday or Friday and got my original bill back in the post yesterday with a letter to say they will be in contact with me shortly.


----------



## Alex (15 Mar 2006)

Judybaby73 said:
			
		

> Can I ask what kind of info? I'm still waiting to hear about mine!


 
how long are you waiting?


----------



## alpha (16 Mar 2006)

Has a homemaker any chance in getting a credit card?


----------



## CCOVICH (16 Mar 2006)

alpha said:
			
		

> Has a homemaker any chance in getting a credit card?


 
Can you get a card on your partner's account (in your own name of course)?

Or does this query relate to the BoSI plastic card specifically?


----------



## alpha (16 Mar 2006)

I just thought that a homemaker could apply themselves. Yes it is in relation to BoSI but the question could apply to all credit card providers I guess.


----------



## CCOVICH (16 Mar 2006)

From [broken link removed]:



> If you're over 18, permanently resident in the Republic of Ireland and receiving a regular income; you can apply for PLASTIC.


 
And this is pretty much the same for most cards as far as I know.

If you wish to discuss the issue on non-earners and access to credit cards, feel free to start a new thread where it may generate more interest/discussion.


----------



## alpha (16 Mar 2006)

Thanks for the information. My Mother is thinking of applying.


----------



## Judybaby73 (17 Mar 2006)

Alex said:
			
		

> how long are you waiting?


 
I applied mid feb and still haven't heard aything!


----------



## Alex (19 Mar 2006)

Judybaby73 said:
			
		

> I applied mid feb and still haven't heard aything!


 
that is a long time.


----------



## Judybaby73 (19 Mar 2006)

Alex said:
			
		

> that is a long time.


 


Hmmm it is a long time! I can't understand why because i've excellent credit rating and an excellent past!
Might email them this week and see whats happening!


----------



## Alex (20 Mar 2006)

i think emailing them or calling them is a good idea. i'd make sure the application didn't get lost in the post.


----------



## Judybaby73 (20 Mar 2006)

I've just emailed them now ....so ...lets wait and see!!!!


----------



## marco (21 Mar 2006)

well just some feedback on my experience of BOS plastic card so far....

application was sent and received the card as expected, have made online payments no problem so far. My only problem to date has been with getting my balance transferred from my other credit card. The first time I rang about this they told me they would have this done in 10 days, only for me to ring up again to be told it was cancelled. I've since asked for my balance to be transferred again and was told it should be completed within 10 days. My grief with them is that they're costing me money as I'm still getting charged interest on my old credit card. I'm thinking if its a ploy on their part or not.

My advice would be to keep an eye on them regarding balance transfers. I'll be writing a letter of complaint to them anyway as the call centre doesn't always seem to know whats going on.


----------



## Alex (21 Mar 2006)

marco, what info did you send when you made the application? did they contact you looking for anything else or did they just send out the card?


----------



## marco (21 Mar 2006)

Alex said:
			
		

> marco, what info did you send when you made the application? did they contact you looking for anything else or did they just send out the card?



I sent them two utility bills and copy of my passport as described here

[broken link removed]

They didn't contact me for anything else and just sent out the card.

Mark


----------



## Alex (21 Mar 2006)

that seems simple enough. thanks for the info. i just thought they would be looking for a host of things after getting id and proof of address. how long did it take for you to get the card after you sent off the application?


----------



## marco (21 Mar 2006)

well there was a slight delay I think I had it within two weeks. I think you get a letter of approval and then the card and pin comes later as far I remember


----------



## Alex (21 Mar 2006)

that's fast. cheers.


----------



## Judybaby73 (21 Mar 2006)

I got a letter from Bank of Sotland today saying they have been trying to contact me by mobile (i never answer private number calls!)
So I rang them back ...so nice on phone...they must know I am a superb customer!!!
Anyway I had to send them a photocopy of my drivers licence, 2 bills with my name and address on as well as a pay slip...

They said I should have it by early next week!! Woo hoo! 0%!!!


----------



## Upstihaggity (22 Mar 2006)

Make sure you check the limit that they're going to give you on the CC. I know someone who ears a fair wedge and was only offered a limit of €1500.00 ...which isn't that great especially if you planned on doing a balance transfer from another card....


----------



## Alex (22 Mar 2006)

it looks like they ask some people for id, proof of address and a payslip while others don't need to send in a payslip at all???


----------



## Judybaby73 (22 Mar 2006)

Upstihaggity said:
			
		

> Make sure you check the limit that they're going to give you on the CC. I know someone who ears a fair wedge and was only offered a limit of €1500.00 ...which isn't that great especially if you planned on doing a balance transfer from another card....


 
Excellent point! If my application is successful and the credit limit is rubbish....i presume i don't have to accept the card after all!....yes??


----------



## Upstihaggity (23 Mar 2006)

Insofar as I’m aware, as long as you don’t call to activate it, and ensure that you tell BOSI that you don’t want it (and explain why..then maybe they'll offer a product thats worth having!) then you shouldn’t be liable in any shape or form for the government levy.


----------



## Alex (23 Mar 2006)

Judybaby73 said:
			
		

> I've just emailed them now ....so ...lets wait and see!!!!


 
if you don't mind me asking, what email address did you use? the only email address i have seen on their website is for complaints. thank you.


----------



## Judybaby73 (23 Mar 2006)

Upstihaggity said:
			
		

> Insofar as I’m aware, as long as you don’t call to activate it, and ensure that you tell BOSI that you don’t want it (and explain why..then maybe they'll offer a product thats worth having!) then you shouldn’t be liable in any shape or form for the government levy.



I just rang BOS as I received an email asking me to do so. Ispoke to a ridiculous man who hadn't a clue why I was ringing even though they had asked me to.. I am just after sending an email to them again explaining that I had rang but it was pointless! No news on the credit limit but at this stage and with my constant ranting at them I'm expecting it to be 50euro!! Bloody hell is BOS customer service aslways this bad?


----------



## CCOVICH (23 Mar 2006)

Folks-please don't post e-mail address details of BoSI staff members unless you have their consent to do so (or the info is freely available on the BoSI website).  Information like this can be exchanged via PM.


----------



## Alex (23 Mar 2006)

is there a general email address for bosi that anyone can contact? their website doesn't seem to show one. am i missing it somehow? i could have sworn it was there a few weeks ago when they launched.


----------



## Upstihaggity (24 Mar 2006)

If you call their Help Desk 1890 81 82 83 and ask for an email address of one of the staff...they should supply it to you.


----------



## Alex (24 Mar 2006)

thanks for that number.


----------



## Judybaby73 (27 Mar 2006)

Got another letter from Bank of Scotland today asking me for ANOTHER proof of address! (i sent two already!) They must not believe me. How much proof is the norm? Also they never returned my pay-slip and I emailed to tell them and they keep telling me to ring with my enquiry!! I mean its not  an enquiry really... I just  want my payslip back!!! 
Do the people who answer the emails not work in collaboration with the people who have the payslips????  hee hee

I think its time to forget BOS....their loss ...bigtime ....more form filling for me now as im off to sign up with Tesco or maybe Ulster bank. Decisions decisions!


----------



## Judybaby73 (27 Mar 2006)

Just as I had finished my last post today ...the phone rang! It was Bank of Scotland! Ignore last request for proof of address...I have been approved! PHEW!! at long last!

Lets hope it is worth the wait now.


----------



## Marion (30 Mar 2006)

Hi Judybaby73

If you receive your card today or tomorrow don't activate it until Monday to avoid paying the stamp duty for 2005 - 2006. If you have already activated your a/c you will be liable to pay the stamp duty.


Marion


----------



## Judybaby73 (30 Mar 2006)

Marion said:
			
		

> Hi Judybaby73
> 
> If you receive your card today or tomorrow don't activate it until Monday to avoid paying the stamp duty for 2005 - 2006. If you have already activated your a/c you will be liable to pay the stamp duty.
> 
> ...


 

Oh Marion-thanks so much for that advice! very much appreciated!


----------



## Judybaby73 (3 Apr 2006)

Ok ok ok ....2 months now and stuill haven't received the card! Holy hell or what. The customer service is so poor. They don't know anything!!!!!!!! I think i'll forget it afterall!


----------



## mimi rogers (3 Apr 2006)

Judybaby73 said:
			
		

> Ok ok ok ....2 months now and stuill haven't received the card! Holy hell or what. The customer service is so poor. They don't know anything!!!!!!!! I think i'll forget it afterall!


 
I think you should!

Mimi


----------



## Judybaby73 (3 Apr 2006)

mimi rogers said:
			
		

> I think you should!
> 
> Mimi


 

Yeah ...I'm sick of hearing its in the post! Anyone else have problems or is it just me as usual!!!???? lol


----------



## Marion (3 Apr 2006)

Judybaby73!

It's worth waiting for - really cool looking! The card is almost as good looking as a a pair of Jimmy Choo's!  I think you might relate to this!

(Not that I own any!) 

Marion


----------



## Judybaby73 (3 Apr 2006)

Marion said:
			
		

> Judybaby73!
> 
> It's worth waiting for - really cool looking! The card is almost as good looking as a a pair of Jimmy Choo's! I think you might relate to this!
> 
> ...


 
ha ha Marion....i like your thinking and what you are are saying! One last chance for the BOS then. I guess I need the balance transfer!

Oh a I feel a trip to Brown Thomas coming on!!!! JOKE


----------



## Upstihaggity (4 Apr 2006)

Hi Judybaby,

Did you find out what limit you'd have?


----------



## Judybaby73 (4 Apr 2006)

Upstihaggity said:
			
		

> Hi Judybaby,
> 
> Did you find out what limit you'd have?


 

Nope not yet! They said they can't tell me over the phone.....surprise suprise


----------



## Jamjam (5 Apr 2006)

Hi 

Did you get your card Judy? I applied in march and haven't received mine yet. What is the norm?


----------



## Judybaby73 (5 Apr 2006)

Jamjam said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Did you get your card Judy? I applied in march and haven't received mine yet. What is the norm?


 

Hi Jam, No i still haven't received it! Will post when I do 

Jude


----------



## Alex (5 Apr 2006)

i too am still waiting for my card. i applied a month ago tomorrow.


----------



## Jamjam (5 Apr 2006)

Oh dear this is a disgrace. I was hoping to get my balance transfer as soon as possible. I wonder what is the average wait???


----------



## Marion (6 Apr 2006)

OK! 

I will own up to having a BoS credit card.

I was a bit lazy about organising it and they rang me twice to remind me to send the relevant statements. I received my card within a month (just a couple of weeks ago) with a decent credit limit - over €7000.

Marion


----------



## Judybaby73 (6 Apr 2006)

Marion said:
			
		

> OK!
> 
> I will own up to having a BoS credit card.
> 
> ...


 
Light at the end of the tunnel! Great to hear that Marion. Can I ask did you have a balance transfer? Only reason I ask is because I want to know how you do this and does it have an impact on credit limit?

Great to hear that someone got one!!! Thanks again for telling us!


----------



## Judybaby73 (6 Apr 2006)

Jamjam said:
			
		

> Oh dear this is a disgrace. I was hoping to get my balance transfer as soon as possible. I wonder what is the average wait???


 
Alex and Jam have you tried ringing BOS to find out any info? When I do they don't seem to know what I'm talking about and tell me they can't answer my questions over the phone.


----------



## Marion (6 Apr 2006)

Hi Judybaby73

With regard to a balance transfer, in general, there is no big deal. I have done this many times.

You tell the company with whom who hope to do business (BoS in your case) the amount you wish to transfer. 

When you get your card and you activate it (you telephone them to do this) you let them know the amount you wish to transfer from another company. 

It is advisable that you ring the original credit card company immediately prior to activating your new credit card account so that you have the exact balance (including any interest, if relevant, to transfer). When you are talking to your original credit card company you tell them that you are closing your account and you wish to know your closing balance.

You will have to ring them again to verify that your account is closed and that the relevant stamp duty, if applicable, has been paid. They will send you a letter stating that the stamp duty has been paid, you will then forward this to your new credit card company (in your case BoS)

I don't know what impact a balance transfer has on a credit limit. All I know is that when I made an initial telephone application with BoS, I was asked the value of my credit limit on my original credit card. The credit limit that I received, from BoS, was significantly less than that which I had on my old card - but the reality is that I had never used this limit and so, it doesn't make any difference to me.

Marion


----------



## Alex (6 Apr 2006)

Judybaby73 said:
			
		

> Alex and Jam have you tried ringing BOS to find out any info? When I do they don't seem to know what I'm talking about and tell me they can't answer my questions over the phone.


 
yes i have rang them. i am a little bit unhappy with them to be honest. i will give them a bit longer though as i have already made the application and would like to see what the outcome is. a few years ago i had an mbna credit card. i had that card within 2 weeks of applying. i applied for the bos credit card a month ago today. they do seem to be a bit slow alright.


----------



## Judybaby73 (6 Apr 2006)

Thanks Marion, most helpful. Alex, I am going to ring BOS one last time! I'm sure the 0% will be well worth it and I actually need it right now!


----------



## CCOVICH (6 Apr 2006)

There are other cards that offer 0% balance transfers.  There is a thread on the 'best value' in the Best Buys forum.  Why go through the hassle of dealing with BoSI when there are other cards that will offer pretty much the same deal.  The UB Zinc card actually has a 9 month introductory interest free period and will pay your stamp duty if you spend €6,000 in a year.


----------



## Alex (6 Apr 2006)

i'll be patient and give them another month or so. if i haven't received my card by then i will cancel the application and go elsewhere. i think giving them 2 months is long enough. bos just happened to be the one bank i applied to first.


----------



## Judybaby73 (6 Apr 2006)

CCOVICH said:
			
		

> There are other cards that offer 0% balance transfers. There is a thread on the 'best value' in the Best Buys forum. Why go through the hassle of dealing with BoSI when there are other cards that will offer pretty much the same deal. The UB Zinc card actually has a 9 month introductory interest free period and will pay your stamp duty if you spend €6,000 in a year.


 

Does the UB give you 0% on purchases too?


----------



## CCOVICH (7 Apr 2006)

Judybaby73 said:
			
		

> Does the UB give you 0% on purchases too?


 
Here's a link.  There is also one in my signature.


----------



## Judybaby73 (7 Apr 2006)

Thanks for the link and info. 
I'm just off the phone now from BOS and again they have promised to call me back today or tomorrow. I've been sent from from pilar to post.

It's ridiculous at this stage and to be honest after all the running around they have given me I don't think I want to do business with them.

The UB opion sounds great and I hope there customer service is a vast improvement on BOS's.
It's Just a a pain having to send off all that application stuff again. Worth it though I know and like I said I need the 0%!

Thanks a million


----------



## Alex (10 Apr 2006)

i finally got my bos credit card today. i am very pleased with the credit limit plus it is a very stylish card compared with others i've seen. it was worth the wait.


----------



## Marion (10 Apr 2006)

Hi Alex

It is a good-looking card. I was in a shop yesterday and gave my AMEX which they didn't take, so then offered my Plastic. The lady behind the counter said "Oh, this is a really swish card. I must get one of those. Where did you get it?"

I had to smile! 

Marion


----------



## Alex (10 Apr 2006)

are you still waiting for your card judy?


----------



## Alex (10 Apr 2006)

Marion said:
			
		

> Hi Alex
> 
> It is a good-looking card. I was in a shop yesterday and gave my AMEX which they didn't take, so then offered my Plastic. The lady behind the counter said "Oh, this is a really swish card. I must get one of those. Where did you get it?"
> 
> ...


 
hi marion. the shape of my bos credit card reminds me of the "mint" card which is in the uk.


----------



## Judybaby73 (10 Apr 2006)

Alex said:
			
		

> are you still waiting for your card judy?


 
Still waiting! I rang them Friday last and asked for update....they promised to ring me back and they did on Saturday but I missed call. I rang them straight back but because I didn't have the name of the person who called me (they never left their name!!!) it was impossible to find out what they wanted. 

I emailed them as a result and received a reply asking me to phone them. Again i have no name and If call I will be back at the beginning explaining all again. I just want my original documents sent back to me now. I have given up. I don't want to do businness with a company that has this type of costumer service (if that is the correct term to use!)
It is very frustrating and I'm losing money while waiting for them to contact me.

I have superb credit rating,earn an excellent wage and have a great job. I just don't see where the problem is really.


----------



## CCOVICH (11 Apr 2006)

Think of what it will be like if there is ever a problem with your account-better off going with someone else.

If you really want a funny shaped card, maybe you can cut the corner off another card?


----------



## Alex (11 Apr 2006)

judy, i am sorry to hear about all the trouble you are having with bosi. i can't speak for anyone else but if it were me i'd make a formal complaint and see what happens, that's if you haven't done so already. tell them how frustrating it is and demand that you get your original documentation back. they should return it. i got all mine back yesterday along with the card.


----------



## mimi rogers (13 Apr 2006)

I got my credit card today. I am pleased.

Mimi


----------



## Alex (13 Apr 2006)

is it possible to make a payment to a credit card by cheque before a bill is issued? i will be going on holiday soon and i am concerned that the bill might issued while i'm away. payment could also be due while i'm away. i am not paying by direct debit. my bank doesn't allow me to set up a bosi credit card as a bill payment option.


----------



## mimi rogers (16 Apr 2006)

I am not 100% sure but I think you can make a payment by cheque to a credit card before a bill is issued. I had a Bank of Ireland MasterCard/Visa up to quite recently and I was able to make a payment before the bill was issued via an ATM. I am not 100% sure about doing it by cheque so maybe someone else can help. I presume if you can do it via an ATM you can do it other ways too.

Mimi


----------



## Judybaby73 (17 Apr 2006)

I'm still waiting for mine!!!!!


----------



## Judybaby73 (20 Apr 2006)

Plastic update!!!!

I rang them again....this is costing me a fortune! They said that they never receieved my 2nd proof of address. I am livid as it was a visa bill but they said they never received it. I am approved for my plastic but i have to send them another proof of address! 

I have no idea why they havn't received it but it's their word against mine I guess and nothing I can do!

This is a typical Judybaby scenario anyway ...what can go wrong will!!!


----------



## alpha (20 Apr 2006)

Judybaby73, if they are costing you a fortune i'd leave it if i were you and go elsewhere!


----------



## mimi rogers (23 Apr 2006)

Can anyone tell me how much stamp duty would be paid on a credit card account were there is an additional cardholder? Is it 40 euro per card or 40 euro per account? Thanks.

Mimi


----------



## Marion (23 Apr 2006)

Hi mimi

It is €40 per account for credit card stamp duty.

Marion


----------



## Judybaby73 (23 Apr 2006)

Got as letter asking me for one more proof of address. They stated my plastic is approved. I now have my proof of address in the pre-paid envelope and ready to go tomorrow! Hopefully Judybaby will have her card very very soon! Watch this space!


----------



## mimi rogers (24 Apr 2006)

Marion said:
			
		

> Hi mimi
> 
> It is €40 per account for credit card stamp duty.
> 
> Marion


 
Thanks Marion.

Mimi


----------



## Qawra (25 Apr 2006)

The id documentation they request is that which they are legally obliged to do to stop Money laundering. They simply need you to prove you are who you say you are and that you live where you say you live. I would have thought BOS have a back log because it is a new product and therfore popular. Clipper1981 did you check they have all you details correctly. Also the credit limit you had on your old credit card would have been based on the length of time you had it of course


----------



## Judybaby73 (25 Apr 2006)

Qawra said:
			
		

> The id documentation they request is that which they are legally obliged to do to stop Money laundering. They simply need you to prove you are who you say you are and that you live where you say you live. I would have thought BOS have a back log because it is a new product and therfore popular.


 
I understand all that Qawra. The problem was that they appeared to have lost or not received one of the bills I sent as proof of my address! Quite annoying as I like to keep all visas bills!


----------



## BOSIHELP (26 Apr 2006)

If posting the application it will take 14 working days from when the application has been recvd by BOSI. if over the phone 14 working days from the phone call. This only may be a request for futher info by letter and telephone call at that point


----------



## BOSIHELP (26 Apr 2006)

jake108 said:
			
		

> clipper1981, I'm shocked that the limit was so low. I'm looking to transfer my balance over to BOS but am now having second thoughts. Thanks.


 
Credit limtits are all based on individual info provided on the application plus your credit history from the ICB


----------



## BOSIHELP (26 Apr 2006)

mimi rogers said:
			
		

> What if you use a bank book and don't get statements? Thanks.
> 
> Mimi


 
When you open an account for the first time with Bank of Scotland (Ireland), you will be asked to provide documentation to prove your identity. This is a legal responsibility and our aim as a major bank is to do all we can to combat financial crime and protect our customers from fraud. 

If for whatever reason you do not have any of the documentation, or need any assistance, please call us on *1890 81 82 83*. 

When opening your account by post you will need to enclose a photocopy of one of the following: 

Current fully signed Passport
Current Drivers License (provisional or full)
Age/Identity Card issued by Garda.
(*Please note:* If you are sending photocopies of documents, they should be good quality and the information on them should be legible. If they include a photograph, this should also be legible). 
And two originals from the following list (*IMPORTANT:* These documents must be *ORIGINALS, NOT PHOTOCOPIES, *and dated within the last five months). They will be returned to you when the application is complete. 

Most recent utility bill (a mobile phone bill is accepted as a utility bill)
Most recent bank or building society statement 
Most recent balancing statement from Revenue Commissioners 
Current household/motor insurance document 
Revenue Commissioners C2 tax certificate.
In addition to the above documents, if you are applying for a PERSONAL LOAN please provide the following: 

2 months bank statements, dated within the last 6 months 
3 months pay slips, dated within the last 6 months.


----------



## BOSIHELP (26 Apr 2006)

CCOVICH said:
			
		

> Can you get a card on your partner's account (in your own name of course)?
> 
> Or does this query relate to the BoSI plastic card specifically?


 
A homemaker is welcome to apply for the card. As long as her parntner has a income


----------



## Esme (26 Apr 2006)

BOSIHELP said:
			
		

> A homemaker is welcome to apply for the card. As long as her parntner has a income


 
Or "His" partner........equality and all that...lol

BOSIHELP, how do you know when you have been accepted for Credit card. I applied a week ago, and have heard nothing.

Cheers

Esme


----------



## Virginiaman (26 Apr 2006)

Or when documents sent are not received, was told by Dundalk staff that they had a bit of a "Black Hole" with regards post, needless to say application did not proceed!


----------



## CCOVICH (26 Apr 2006)

Esme said:
			
		

> BOSIHELP, how do you know when you have been accepted for Credit card. I applied a week ago, and have heard nothing.


 


			
				BOSIHELP said:
			
		

> If posting the application it will take 14 working days from when the application has been recvd by BOSI. if over the phone 14 working days from the phone call. This only may be a request for futher info by letter and telephone call at that point


----------



## Esme (26 Apr 2006)

Why quote me?


----------



## Esme (26 Apr 2006)

Ah..... thanks..there is my answer.

Just realised, I keep getting missed calls from Private numbers, I did answer on Friday at 7pm but I was in a bad area (driving)  and couldn't hear who was at other end. Could this be Bank of Scotland and if so, why don't ye leave a message so I can call ye back???


----------



## Jamjam (26 Apr 2006)

Can your pay your bank of Scotland bill online ...eg have it on your banking 365?


----------



## Marion (26 Apr 2006)

Hi Jamjam

Yes you can pay it through Banking 365. The payment takes 3 days to process from BOI excluding the day it is sent (so 4 days in total)

You will need to get a pin number which is 6 digits and an 8 digit account number from BoSI. Give these numbers to banking 365 together with your 16 digit credit card number to set it up.

Marion


----------



## Jamjam (26 Apr 2006)

That is fantastic Marion. Thanks so much. I rang my existing card compay today and they want me to stay -surprise surprise! Must say though their cunstomer service is much better than BOS. Anyway they said that they will give me 0% on purchases for 6 months and that I should move my balance to BOS still. Are they tryng to get me to run up another huge visa bill? I'm a bit thick when it comes to all this so would I just be wiser to close my existing Credit card account when I get the BOS one?


----------



## Judybaby73 (26 Apr 2006)

Hi everyone, I just received an email telling me that i will have my BOS card in 4 /5 days. The problem now is that the limit is only 1000euro!
I can't understand why! How is this determined for sure? I was hoping to transfer my balance of 1900 from my existing credit card!!!


----------



## Marion (26 Apr 2006)

> Would it be wiser to have one only?



Jamjam,

Do you need to have 2 credit cards? Remember, you will pay €80 in stamp duty for the year if you have 2 cards.

If you are not comfortable with credit cards, I think it would be a good idea to close down the original card. There is no point in running up debt just for the sake of it! 

Also, try and pay off more than the minimum balance on your new card each month so that after the six month interest-free period, you might have the balance that you transferred cleared. 

The trick is to ultimately (when your debt is clear) make your credit card work for you. Whereby, you will pay the bill each month *in full* and enjoy interest-free credit each month. 

Marion


----------



## Jamjam (26 Apr 2006)

Well it looks like Judybaby and myself are in the same boat. I just rang and heard that I  only received 1000 limit so there is no point in me taking up on that. My transfer is alot more than that. I thought this would sort all my problems out. I am so frustrated with BOS. Everytime you ring they can't answer your question.

Any advice for me guys?


----------



## Marion (26 Apr 2006)

> I was hoping to transfer my balance of 1900 from my existing credit card!!!


Hi Judybaby73

Did you specifically tell BoSI when you applied that you wished to transfer €1900 from your current credit card a/c?

Marion


----------



## Judybaby73 (26 Apr 2006)

Well i wrote on the application form (alomst 3 months ago) that I had a credit card a/c with 1400 on it (Hmmm I've been on holidays since!!!). I mentioned it numerous times on the phone that I wanted to transfer this.

 We get monthly payslips from work and at the end it just says what I got for 2 weekks. In small writing it says I also got advanced pay (other half of wages) in the middle of the month. I suspect that they thought i got what i gotfor one month instead of 2 weeks. That's the only reason I can give. I don't understand why I would be only granted 1000euro. I have 4000 on my existing card and I asked them not to increase it! I'm so disappointed. After all the time and phone calls i've wasted on them. I must agree with jamjam about the customer service with BOS. Its very bad ...worse than bad. But I guess that's not important or for discussion here.
Any suggestions Marion? Should I forget it? Should I transfer half of balance and pay it off there and keep my existing card with BOI and upgrade to gold and get 0% on purchases? They said they could o this for me .

 So confusing and frustrating. Like you jamjam I was relying on this to help me pay off my credit card debt once and for all.


----------



## CCOVICH (26 Apr 2006)

My advice (to jamjam, Judybaby73, and anyone else who is having trouble with BoSI), as previously stated, find another card provider that better meets your needs. The fixation with BoSI is bizaare.


----------



## Judybaby73 (26 Apr 2006)

CCOVICH said:
			
		

> My advice (to jamjam, Judybaby73, and anyone else who is having trouble with BoSI), as previously stated, find another card provider that better meets your needs. The fixation with BoSI is bizaare.


 
Yes yes yes you are right. I don't know why i put up with thid run around for so long anyway! Zinc here I come!

Thanks to all for their advice. Very much appreciated!


----------



## BOSIHELP (27 Apr 2006)

Esme said:
			
		

> Or "His" partner........equality and all that...lol
> 
> BOSIHELP, how do you know when you have been accepted for Credit card. I applied a week ago, and have heard nothing.
> 
> ...


 
lol! SLIP OF THE TONGUE! If all your ID has been approved and checks are ok. should be within 14 working days by post. don't forget the bank holiday we just had, which will slow the postal system down


----------



## BOSIHELP (27 Apr 2006)

Marion said:
			
		

> Hi Jamjam
> 
> Yes you can pay it through Banking 365. The payment takes 3 days to process from BOI excluding the day it is sent (so 4 days in total)
> 
> ...


 
The numbers you need are - sortcode 990401 account number 10012742
Then your 16 digit card number


----------



## BOSIHELP (27 Apr 2006)

Esme said:
			
		

> Ah..... thanks..there is my answer.
> 
> Just realised, I keep getting missed calls from Private numbers, I did answer on Friday at 7pm but I was in a bad area (driving) and couldn't hear who was at other end. Could this be Bank of Scotland and if so, why don't ye leave a message so I can call ye back???


 
If your not sure give cust services a call - 1800  882 700 they will all the info if BOS have called


----------



## BOSIHELP (27 Apr 2006)

Virginiaman said:
			
		

> Or when documents sent are not received, was told by Dundalk staff that they had a bit of a "Black Hole" with regards post, needless to say application did not proceed!


 
The address to respond to for futher info requests ie. payslips etc is-

Plastic
Underwriting Dept
PO BOX 40
Dundalk
CO. Louth


----------



## mimi rogers (27 Apr 2006)

BOSIHELP, Can a BOSI credit card bill be paid in my local non BOSI bank branch just like an ESB/Eircom bill?

Mimi


----------



## Downunder (28 Apr 2006)

Been following this thread for some time as I applied and received my BOSI card over 2 months ago. Credit limit was terrible to say the least and I have a very good credit rating. 'Discussed' this point with one of the Underwriters there and subsequently took the advice of:
CCOVICH "find another card provider that better meets your needs. The fixation with BoSI is bizaare."

...and Snip Snip to that beautiful card. Vote with the old feet I say!!


----------



## bebo (28 Apr 2006)

I worked for Bank of Scotland for three years & also have my car finance with them. Called to see if I needed to submit all the information again as I am an exisiting customer, they didn't seem to understand what I was asking so I never bothered submitting my application


----------



## Judybaby73 (28 Apr 2006)

Downunder said:
			
		

> Been following this thread for some time as I applied and received my BOSI card over 2 months ago. Credit limit was terrible to say the least and I have a very good credit rating. 'Discussed' this point with one of the Underwriters there and subsequently took the advice of:
> CCOVICH "find another card provider that better meets your needs. The fixation with BoSI is bizaare."
> 
> ...and Snip Snip to that beautiful card. Vote with the old feet I say!!


 

Can I ask what provider are you with now and if the limit better? ? 

I'm not taking this card at all now and they have called me 3 times today! I didn't answer (private number and was afraid to as i thought it was someone from work and I'm off today!!!) but they left messages each time asking me to ring them 


 It's just typical....now I don't want them ...they want me. After the pathetic customer service and terrible limit i received  I've applied for the tesco card.I will apply for the zinc in 6 nonths time.


----------



## mimi rogers (28 Apr 2006)

Good for you.

Mimi


----------



## Judybaby73 (29 Apr 2006)

mimi rogers said:
			
		

> Good for you.
> 
> Mimi


 
Thanks Mimi!!!  I hope the tesco limit will be better . i hope I won't be eating my words! lol


----------



## GreatDane (30 Apr 2006)

Hi BOSIHelp

Just wondering, why don't you provide online facilities to view statement, recent transactions etc ?

Thanks

G>


----------



## BOSIHELP (2 May 2006)

mimi rogers said:
			
		

> BOSIHELP, Can a BOSI credit card bill be paid in my local non BOSI bank branch just like an ESB/Eircom bill?
> 
> Mimi


 
Yes you can. You will get a monthly statement with a giro slip to pay


----------



## Esme (2 May 2006)

BOSIHELP said:
			
		

> lol! SLIP OF THE TONGUE! If all your ID has been approved and checks are ok. should be within 14 working days by post. don't forget the bank holiday we just had, which will slow the postal system down


 
Thanks BOSIHELP, seems i've been refused, and have no clue why!

Thanks anyway


----------



## BOSIHELP (2 May 2006)

Garrettod said:
			
		

> Hi BOSIHelp
> 
> Just wondering, why don't you provide online facilities to view statement, recent transactions etc ?
> 
> ...


Good point! this is in the pipe line i have heard. there is many other ways to check account details, statements and a quick call to customer services


----------



## BOSIHELP (2 May 2006)

Esme said:
			
		

> Thanks BOSIHELP, seems i've been refused, and have no clue why!
> 
> Thanks anyway


 
Really? the best advice for you is to get a copy of your credit report from the ICB. They may been adverse info on there which you don't know about.
www.icb.ie  012600388 for more info


----------



## Esme (2 May 2006)

BOSIHELP said:
			
		

> Really? the best advice for you is to get a copy of your credit report from the ICB. They may been adverse info on there which you don't know about.
> www.icb.ie 012600388 for more info


 
Thanks BOSIHELP, I actually got my credit report a few weeks ago, I have perfect credit rating and have just been approved for a mortgage. Was hoping to transfer another card onto it, and help with some household items until mortgage comes through.  Disappointed but.................


----------



## Judybaby73 (3 May 2006)

Esme said:
			
		

> Thanks BOSIHELP, I actually got my credit report a few weeks ago, I have perfect credit rating and have just been approved for a mortgage. Was hoping to transfer another card onto it, and help with some household items until mortgage comes through. Disappointed but.................


 
These are my exact words...even down to the mortgage approval. I received the card at last (after 4 months) and rang them and told them I wouldn't be taking them up on their offer as the limit is only 1000euro! 
Obviously he didn't care and I didn't either at this stage as the customer service is the absolutley terrible and I wouldn't want to be dealing with these people if I had a problem in the future (ok, ok, ok ..maybe a few sour grapes here) 
He did suggest that I find out what my credit rating is as this determines my limit apparently! I have never missed a repayment on my loan and have actually paid off loans early so I don't understand what could be wrong.  I will check it out however. Hopefully I will have a Tesco card shortly and can put my negative experience with BOS to rest.

Thanks all


----------



## Esme (3 May 2006)

Judybaby73 said:
			
		

> These are my exact words...even down to the mortgage approval. I received the card at last (after 4 months) and rang them and told them I wouldn't be taking them up on their offer as the limit is only 1000euro!
> Obviously he didn't care and I didn't either at this stage as the customer service is the absolutley terrible and I wouldn't want to be dealing with these people if I had a problem in the future (ok, ok, ok ..maybe a few sour grapes here)
> He did suggest that I find out what my credit rating is as this determines my limit apparently! I have never missed a repayment on my loan and have actually paid off loans early so I don't understand what could be wrong. I will check it out however. Hopefully I will have a Tesco card shortly and can put my negative experience with BOS to rest.
> 
> Thanks all


 
Ditto to that, I actually pay off loans early too, wonder if that is the problem, I dunno...........


----------



## Judybaby73 (4 May 2006)

Esme said:
			
		

> Ditto to that, I actually pay off loans early too, wonder if that is the problem, I dunno...........


 

Are you going to try elsewhere now??


----------



## Esme (4 May 2006)

Not really sure who else to try, unless Ulster bank.


----------



## Alex (4 May 2006)

judy, 4 months is a very long time. you have done the right thing in my opinion.


----------



## Alex (4 May 2006)

bosihelp, if i put my bosi credit card account into credit will i still get a bill or will it just be a statement showing my transactions? i am guessing that you can't bill me when my account is in credit as there isn't a debit balance. it is handy to know these things. cheers.


----------



## BOSIHELP (4 May 2006)

Alex said:
			
		

> bosihelp, if i put my bosi credit card account into credit will i still get a bill or will it just be a statement showing my transactions? i am guessing that you can't bill me when my account is in credit as there isn't a debit balance. it is handy to know these things. cheers.


 
Hi Alex if you put your account in credit you will still recieve a monthly stmt. This won't be a bill and you will not need to pay anything as your in credit. the stmt will show all transactions still


----------



## Alex (4 May 2006)

excellent. that is exactly what i wanted to hear. thanks bosihelp. by the way, is there a telephone number for customer service while one is abroad?


----------



## BOSIHELP (4 May 2006)

Alex said:
			
		

> excellent. that is exactly what i wanted to hear. thanks bosihelp. by the way, is there a telephone number for customer service while one is abroad?


 
leave that with me and I'll get back to you


----------



## BOSIHELP (5 May 2006)

BOSIHELP said:
			
		

> leave that with me and I'll get back to you


 
THE NUMBER IS +44  57025 4624


----------



## GreatDane (5 May 2006)

Hi

This thread is getting fairly long now, I wonder if it might make sense for BOSIHelp or the Moderators here to consider putting a quick FAQ togeather, to highlight the useful information gathered to date ?

.. or BOSI could always do the same on their own website (hint hint )




Actually, BOSIHelp, any interest in something like this:





Cheers

G>


----------



## BOSIHELP (7 May 2006)

Garrettod said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> This thread is getting fairly long now, I wonder if it might make sense for BOSIHelp or the Moderators here to consider putting a quick FAQ togeather, to highlight the useful information gathered to date ?
> 
> ...


 

I've had a look at that tread, Looks interesting and happy to help.
In regards to Q&A on the website watch this space.


----------



## BOSIHELP (8 May 2006)

FAQ'S

*Who can apply?* 
You must be at least 18 years of age, a resident of the Republic of Ireland, and have a regular household income. There are no specific income criteria requirements to apply for PLASTIC. 

*Is there an annual membership fee for PLASTIC?* 
No we don?t charge an annual fee. 

*How can I apply for PLASTIC? *
Drop in to any Bank of Scotland (Ireland) branch. Monday - Friday 9am - 5pm Saturday 9am - 12pm. Call us on 1800 882 700. Monday - Friday: 8am - 10.00pm Saturday: 9am - 9.00pm Sunday: 10.00am - 6.00pm Apply on line at www.bankofscotland.ie 

*What happens when I have completed my application form for PLASTIC?* 
You should have contact from the Bank within 14 days, you may receive a phone call or a letter from the Bank requesting for more information in order to process your application. 
If your application form for PLASTIC has not been fully completed we may return the application form and your proof of identity and address to you. Please can you complete the missing information and return it to us in the FREEPOST envelope so we can process your application. 
If you have applied for PLASTIC over the phone and your application is successful then we will write to you with the credit agreement for your signature and provide proof of identity and proof of address documents. Please return these in the FREEPOST envelope so we can send you your PLASTIC. 
If your application is successful we will send you your PLASTIC by post, then just call us to activate and start using your PLASTIC. Your PIN will be sent to you in the post in a separate letter 

*What is Payment Protection Insurance?* 
With Payment Protection Insurance (PPI) you could be protected from certain unforeseen circumstances which may occur due to accident and sickness, unemployment or death. So, just because your circumstances change, your ability to meet your financial commitments needn‘t. PPI could set your mind at ease with a payment protection plan offering you, Life Cover, Accident & Sickness Cover, Unemployment Cover and Carer Cover. All this for just 79 cent for every €100 of your PLASTIC statement?s outstanding balance. Full terms and conditions including exclusions are available upon request. 

*How do I make a balance transfer? *
Simply call us on 1890 882 700, to activate your account, give us your balance transfer details which you will have on your other credit card statement (amount, account number and credit card) and we will take care of everything for you. The transfer should take no more than ten working days. 

*How can I make a payment to my PLASTIC account?* 
You can make payments in one of four easy ways: Direct Debit, by Post with a cheque, Standing Order and Telephone or Internet banking.    

*Can I make payments by Direct Debit?* 
Yes, call 1890 882 700 and request a Direct Debit facility to make either full or minimum payments 

*What is Chip and PIN?* 
Chip and PIN is a new credit card security feature that gives your PLASTIC more protection against fraudulent use. It‘s very simple to use and is a feature of all PLASTIC credit cards. The ‘Chip‘ is a small security device that is embedded into your card. The ‘PIN‘ is your secret, four digit Personal Identification Number. 

*Can I change my PIN?* 
It‘s easy to change your PIN to a number that you will find easier to remember. Just insert your PLASTIC into any of the following Chip enabled cashpoints that displays the Visa logo, at Ulster Bank or AIB. Select the PIN Services or PIN Management Services option and follow the on-screen instructions. You can get more information from Chip and PIN Ireland website. 

*What do I do if my PLASTIC is lost or stolen? *
Call *1800 882 702 *immediately! OR Call *+44 121 702 4624 *when outside the Republic of Ireland. The lost and stolen service is open 24 hours a day 

*What is the Government Stamp Duty ? *
The Government Stamp Duty of €40 is an annual tax levied on all credit card accounts. We are responsible for collecting this from our account holders and paying it to the Government. The tax is charged in arrears for a 12 month period from 2 April to 1 April in the following year and will appear on your statement in April. Every card account you have is subject to this tax. 

*How do I ensure that I‘m not paying the Stamp Duty for more than one credit card account per year when I switch to Plastic? *
Once your PLASTIC account is open, transfer or pay off any balance on any other card you‘ve got and close your previous credit card account. If you have already paid €40 in the current 2 April to 1 April year, the other card issuer or bank will issue a letter to you when your account is closed and balance cleared confirming that you have paid €40 stamp duty. Send this letter to us and we will ensure that we don‘t charge you again within the same year. If you don‘t close your other account, then you will be liable for €40 on both the other account and your PLASTIC account. 

*How is my credit limit set and can I change it? *
Your credit limit is assigned to you based on the information you have provided at application. This limit will be shown on the letter which accompanies your card (top right corner). We give you a credit limit based on our assessment of your finances and ability to repay. After your account is up and running for six months or so we can review your credit limit if you wish.


----------



## CCOVICH (8 May 2006)

Thanks for that very useful FAQ BOSIHELP.

That (and the rest of the info here) is enough for anyone interested, so I am locking this thread.


----------

